# Material Links for your conversion



## Bugpac

All links good, enough for tonight. Finish the rest later.

Post up your special materials links and well make a complete list. Ill edit them and add them to this post.


Steelflex https://www.fascoepoxies.com/

Bassboy1:
Aluminum continuous hinges for hatches. 1/2 the price as the brass plated steel (which will start rusting) from Lowes/Home Depot etc. 1/2 price more than covers shipping, especially on the 3 ft. lengths. Excellent service from these guys as well.

https://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/mepages/pianohinge.php


Dearl:
Camo stencils, good pricing and fast shipping.

https://www.reelfootcustomcamo.com/


Rellis1962:
Marine electrical wire. Good prices, fast service, excellent product.
https://www.tinnedmarinewire.com


Perchin:
Alluminum Diamond Plate. You get free shipping with these guys...nice!!! Decent Price too. :wink:

https://www.quickshipmetals.com/diamond-plate/aluminum-diamond-plate.html


Russ010:
A lot of marine electrical supplies - wire, switches, bus bars, etc - https://www.genuinedealz.com

Slick Bunk Boards - Ultimate Bunk Boards https://www.ultimatebunkboards.com


Mojo:
Multitude of Rugged plastic boat components. Thru hull fittings, drains, vents, yada yada yada.

https://www.marineeast.com/a_hme/hme_hme.asp


Perchin:
If its made, it can be found here!!!! (hardware that is) quick shipping too! I paid for rivets, and recieved them two days later.

https://www.mcmaster.com


Outdoorsman:
https://www.kendormarine.com/


Bandgeek1263:
I'f you're making a bimini top or using polyester webbing for deck hatch handles:

https://www.voguefabricsstore.com/store/home.php

2x2 Framing supplies (Strong Ties):

https://www.strongtie.com/products/connectors/rtc-fwh.asp


Bear7625:
Bought my steering system from them. Beat everyones prices.

https://www.lowcostboatingstore.com/


Bear7625:
This is where I buy all my stainless steel screws and alluminum rivets. They have stores all over the country, but they don't do a lot of expenceive advertising.

https://www.fastenal.com/web/home.ex


Bear7625:
This site looks like it has good prices.

https://boatcarpetbuys.com


Henry Hefner:
Just bought wheel bearing kits to redo my tilt-Dilly single axle trailer from etrailer.com. All bearings, races, seals, and cotter pins shipped to my house for under $25. Ordered it Sunday night and received an email that it shipped on Memorial Day!

https://www.etrailer.com/


Mrhitman007:
Amazing carpet for the price... purchased the 6' x 20' and wish I got the 8'6" x 25' for my 14.5' build. Goes quick with all of the cuts and what not.

https://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=650798


Hanr3:
buyer beware!
However there are some good vendors who use ebay as thier store front.

https://www.ebay.com


One Legged Josh:
You might think I'm joking, But by far the best price on my boat seats and 97 cent shipping to my door. They have 10x the stuff online-only vs. the stock in the store...

https://www.walmart.com/


Bullet Pusher:
Here is a link to high-density polyurethane foam core composite board, which is a lighter weight substitute of marine grade plywood. Injected foam between two sheets of fiberglass. 4x8 sheet of 3/4" weighs 49# compared to 65# plywood. Expensive at $180 a sheet, but impervious to gas, oil, water and very strong, light weight, and rigid. Just needs to be painted to protect from UV light. Cuts with standard wood blades. Located in Grand Prairie, TX. (Between Dallas and Fort Worth)
They also do really thick custom transom pieces as well.

https://www.kayco-composites.com/index.html


Azslabber:
I just ordered a 12 oz. can of the "Lab Metal" to repair the dings and such on my flat bottom project that I have going on right now.

https://www.net4sale.com/Shop/pc/home.asp


Airal:
I'm giving serious consideration to this stuff for my deck: https://www.lockdry.com/lockdrydemo.htm

Anybody had experience with it? Looks ideal for an aluminum boat floor.


Azslabber:
Here are some pretty cool floor matting for aluminum boats.A little expensive but very nice.

https://styx-river.com/products/?catego ... ry=6&id=31


Hooky1420:
Has all kinds of parts for your towing vehicle. I bought my tow hitch, receiver, ball, and light harness from them. Cheap prices, and fast delivery.

https://www.suspensionconnection.com


Azslabber:
I found these guys and am going to order some when I get my center bench cut out and closed off in the very near future.Take a look.

https://www.aeromarineproducts.com/


Seasprite:
I purchased my used 18 foot Jon boat and restoring this winter. Since it was a used boat it has seen its share of beaching. All my other boats are semi V's with nice thick keels and I wasn't concerned with beaching. The river I fish has poor launches at best (no docks) so you have to beach each time you go out. I'm a guide on the river so I'm always launching and removing. The 18 footer has 4 keels which are pretty worn. I searched the web for keel guards. A few companies wouldn't recommend using their product on a Jon boat. Until I found Keel Shield https://www.keelshield.com KS Marine Product
These people went out of their way to accommodate me. They sent me a sample of keel guards, and easy to follow instructions, great color selection, and its a life time guarantee. They also make skeg guards, bow guards. I highly recommend them, they stand behind their product!


Reedjj:
I came across this solar battery charger today looking for stuff for my boat.
Not sure if anyone has tried one of these, but it might be nice to have on those long days on the water when your trolling motor is getting a lot of use. You could just connect it to your batt. and as long as the sun is shining you are getting a little bit of a charge and not killing your battery!

https://www.harborfreight.com/automotive-motorcycle/battery/5-watt-solar-battery-charger-41144.html


----------



## bassboy1

Aluminum continuous hinges for hatches. 1/2 the price as the brass plated steel (which will start rusting) from Lowes/Home Depot etc. 1/2 price more than covers shipping, especially on the 3 ft. lengths. Excellent service from these guys as well.

https://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/mepages/pianohinge.php


----------



## caveman

Bugpac
I don't have no links to post just wanted to say this is a great idea.


----------



## dearl

Camo stencils, good pricing and fast shipping.


https://www.reelfootcustomcamo.com/


----------



## rellis1962

www.tinnedmarinewire.com Marine electrical wire. Good prices, fast service, excellent product.


----------



## perchin

Alluminum Diamond Plate. You get free shipping with these guys...nice!!! Decent Price too. :wink: 

https://www.quickshipmetals.com/diamond-plate/aluminum-diamond-plate.html


----------



## russ010

A lot of marine electrical supplies - wire, switches, bus bars, etc - https://www.genuinedealz.com

Slick Bunk Boards - Ultimate Bunk Boards https://www.ultimatebunkboards.com


----------



## Mojo

Multitude of Rugged plastic boat components. Thru hull fittings, drains, vents, yada yada yada.

https://www.marineeast.com/a_hme/hme_hme.asp


----------



## perchin

If its made, it can be found here!!!! (hardware that is) quick shipping too! I paid for rivets, and recieved them two days later.

https://www.mcmaster.com/#


----------



## Outdoorsman

https://www.kendormarine.com/


----------



## ober51

perchin said:


> If its made, it can be found here!!!! (hardware that is) quick shipping too! I paid for rivets, and recieved them two days later.
> 
> https://www.mcmaster.com/#



Great place - a buddy of mine just got hired by corporate, maybe I can get myself a discount :twisted:


----------



## bandgeek1263

I'f you're making a bimini top or using polyester webbing for deck hatch handles:

https://www.voguefabricsstore.com/store/home.php

2x2 Framing supplies (Strong Ties): 

https://www.strongtie.com/products/connectors/rtc-fwh.asp


----------



## bear7625

Bought my steering system from them. Beat everyones prices.

https://www.lowcostboatingstore.com/


----------



## bear7625

This is where I buy all my stainless steel screws and alluminum rivets. They have stores all over the country, but they don't do a lot of expenceive advertising.

https://www.fastenal.com/web/home.ex


----------



## bear7625

https://boatcarpetbuys.com

This site looks like it has good prices.


----------



## Henry Hefner

Just bought wheel bearing kits to redo my tilt-Dilly single axle trailer from etrailer.com. All bearings, races, seals, and cotter pins shipped to my house for under $25. Ordered it Sunday night and received an email that it shipped on Memorial Day!

https://www.etrailer.com/


----------



## Hanr3

www.ebay.com

buyer beware!

However there are some good vendors who use ebay as thier store front.


----------



## MrHitman007

Amazing carpet for the price... purchased the 6' x 20' and wish I got the 8'6" x 25' for my 14.5' build. Goes quick with all of the cuts and what not. 

https://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=650798


----------



## One Legged Josh

You might think I'm joking, But by far the best price on my boat seats and 97 cent shipping to my door. They have 10x the stuff online-only vs. the stock in the store...


https://www.walmart.com/


----------



## bulletpusher

Here is a link to high-density polyurethane foam core composite board, which is a lighter weight substitute of marine grade plywood. Injected foam between two sheets of fiberglass. 4x8 sheet of 3/4" weighs 49# compared to 65# plywood. Expensive at $180 a sheet, but impervious to gas, oil, water and very strong, light weight, and rigid. Just needs to be painted to protect from UV light. Cuts with standard wood blades. Located in Grand Prairie, TX. (Between Dallas and Fort Worth)
They also do really thick custom transom pieces as well.


https://www.kayco-composites.com/index.html


----------



## Brine

94silverbeast said:


> I am looking for some kind of foam i can fill my boat with. I looked into just the spray foam you get at a local hardware store but a buddy of mine told me he used it and didnt have good results with it. Looking for something i can mix or 2part or something. Please help thanks



never used it.... I know at least one member used something similar.

https://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/show_product.do?pid=2198&BASE


----------



## SaltyBuckster

I just ordered a 12 oz. can of the "Lab Metal" to repair the dings and such on my flat bottom project that I have going on right now.
https://www.net4sale.com/Shop/pc/home.asp


----------



## AirAl

I'm giving serious consideration to this stuff for my deck: https://www.lockdry.com/lockdrydemo.htm

Anybody had experience with it? Looks ideal for an aluminum boat floor.



My boat: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=16197


----------



## AirAl

lbursell said:


> Looks like somthing that could be made to work. Are you going to orient the panels bow to stern or port to starboard ? I'd suggest giving a lot of thought to your support framing underneath. Framing around hatches and/or livewell could get interesting, but certanily not impossible. Same thing for matching the curvature of your hull. If you go this route, post LOTS of pics.



I was definitely leaning toward stern to bow... it comes in up to 30' lengths (pretty nice). The floor will slope toward the stern. Yeah framing will need to be solid, but this stuff isn't weak either (can go 24" on center, 240 PSF live-load on 36" centers). Running port to starboard would allow longer storage under the floor, but wouldn't look as good or drain to the back as well.


----------



## SaltyBuckster

Here are some pretty cool floor matting for aluminum boats.A little expensive but very nice.
https://styx-river.com/products/?category=1&subcategory=6&id=31


----------



## Hooky1420

https://www.suspensionconnection.com

Has all kinds of parts for your towing vehicle. I bought my tow hitch, receiver, ball, and light harness from them. Cheap prices, and fast delivery.


----------



## SaltyBuckster

94silverbeast said:


> I am looking for some kind of foam i can fill my boat with. I looked into just the spray foam you get at a local hardware store but a buddy of mine told me he used it and didnt have good results with it. Looking for something i can mix or 2part or something. Please help thanks


I found these guys and am going to order some when I get my center bench cut out and closed off in the very near future.Take a look.
https://www.jgreer.com/boat-foam.htm


----------



## seasprite

I purchased my used 18 foot Jon boat and restoring this winter. Since it was a used boat it has seen its share of beaching. All my other boats are semi V's with nice thick keels and I wasn't concerned with beaching. The river I fish has poor launches at best (no docks) so you have to beach each time you go out. I'm a guide on the river so I'm always launching and removing. The 18 footer has 4 keels which are pretty worn. I searched the web for keel guards. A few companies wouldn't recommend using their product on a Jon boat. Until I found Keel Shield www.keelshield.com KS Marine Product
These people went out of their way to accommodate me. They sent me a sample of keel guards, and easy to follow instructions, great color selection, and its a life time guarantee. They also make skeg guards, bow guards. I highly recommend them, they stand behind their product!


----------



## reedjj

https://www.harborfreight.com/automotive-motorcycle/battery/5-watt-solar-battery-charger-41144.html

I came across this solar battery charger today looking for stuff for my boat. 

Not sure if anyone has tried one of these, but it might be nice to have on those long days on the water when your trolling motor is getting a lot of use. You could just connect it to your batt. and as long as the sun is shining you are getting a little bit of a charge and not killing your battery!


----------



## rgpemt

New user, older post. Just found this place! Prices are great and they will help you with shipping!!! 

https://www.discountsteel.com/


----------



## rgpemt

As far as discount steel goes, I placed an order this morning. They are going to cut my order to 8' sticks, and ship it....TODAY! Great company!


----------



## Drakedoghunter

Can some plez help me post my boat projest on here I can not figure out how to LOL :?


----------



## Jim

Drakedoghunter said:


> Can some plez help me post my boat projest on here I can not figure out how to LOL :?



Are your pictures hosted or are you going to upload them from your pc? Make sure your pictures are no bigger than 800 wide.

Look here for tutorials: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=1


----------



## franner11

Found this aluminum store on ebay...not sure if prices are good or not, but looked cheap to me.

https://stores.ebay.com/metalstogo?_trksid=p4340.l2563


----------



## Express

Tempress has a great selection of high quality hatches, deck plates, seats, rod holders and other fishing gear. I have two of the hatches and i am very impressed with the strength and quality!

Tempress marine group: https://www.tempress.com/


----------



## bobt

Aluminum Angle, stainless as well as most other metal products and shapes
https://www.metalsupermarkets.com/
The prices online are the best I had found and if you are lucky enough to have access to a local store/warehouse like the one in Tampa, you may find the price to be even lower. We did on all the aluminum angle we needed for our rebuild. No minimum order and cut to size so you only buy what you want. They were great to work with.


----------



## bobt

Starboard - available in several colors and "cut to size" pricing with free shipping on orders that exceed 3 sq feet.
https://stores.ebay.com/Cesany-Plastics-Inc?_trksid=p4340.l2563
While I know there have been cautions about Ebay stores, I have used these folks twice and have been very happy with the service, price and delivery.


----------



## Bassindude

Here is a company I found that makes decking material.

https://www.boatoutfitters.com/store/p/214-Arctic-White-King-Starboard-Plastic-Sheet.html


----------



## V8_TITAN

if anyone is interested, I found a place that sells office supplies like furniture shelves ladders and such. they had a huge supply of real heavy duty diamond plate sheets. they sell it for $3.50 a square foot, and they had plenty of different size sheets to choose from. Pm me if you want any details, its here in tampa fl.


----------



## HOUSE

Ranchero50 tipped me off to these cool LED lights for interior lighting:
https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160497086578&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## V8_TITAN

HOUSE said:


> Ranchero50 tipped me off to these cool LED lights for interior lighting:
> https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160497086578&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT




has anyone used those ? quality ? amount of light they put out ? I want to order like 20 of them but dont want to waste my money.


----------



## PSG-1

If you want to make your own wiring harnesses, and you want weatherproof multi-pin connector kits, may I suggest:

https://www.diyautotune.com

Look on there for the "weather packs"...these are the multi-pin connector kits, just like you see used on professional auto and marine wire harnesses.


----------



## chabel

seasprite said:


> I purchased my used 18 foot Jon boat and restoring this winter. Since it was a used boat it has seen its share of beaching. All my other boats are semi V's with nice thick keels and I wasn't concerned with beaching. The river I fish has poor launches at best (no docks) so you have to beach each time you go out. I'm a guide on the river so I'm always launching and removing. The 18 footer has 4 keels which are pretty worn. I searched the web for keel guards. A few companies wouldn't recommend using their product on a Jon boat. Until I found Keel Shield https://www.keelshield.com KS Marine Product
> These people went out of their way to accommodate me. They sent me a sample of keel guards, and easy to follow instructions, great color selection, and its a life time guarantee. They also make skeg guards, bow guards. I highly recommend them, they stand behind their product!



Just to add to the above info, because my ramp eats keels I've had to replace the KEEL SHIELD four(4) times. So far, I've only paid for the first one. They are great people.
Chuck


----------



## 200racing

the cheapest post for casting seats i found
https://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_10761_-1?N=581132421

i got a kit that was base plate, 14''post, and seat plate for less the the 2 plate cost seperately. i couldnt find it online to post a link.


----------



## BYOB Fishing

Fiberglass consoles, molded consoles, seats, pontoons, fuel tanks, vinyl and carpet flooring...many more overstock, new, new-old stock, and used boat items.


https://www.ebayclassifieds.com/user/Bill5500


----------



## blink

i just bought some 6' lengths of continous aluminum piano hinge for $10.70 a piece at Grainger.
They have like 4 stores around Atlanta and will have anything shipped to a store for free.
Big selection too!
https://www.grainger.com/Grainger/w...search&Ntt=piano+hinge|aluminum&sst=subset&N=


----------



## g8er4lyfe

I was at my local lumber yard explaining what I was doing and what I needed out of my wood, when the very helpful associate steered me to Ecolife Pressure Treated plywood. www.treatedwood.com This is the perfect wood for many of your projects.

Advanced Preservative Plus Wood Stabilizer Protection

Ecolife™ is protected with an innovative non-metallic preservative and wood stabilizer system, offering the natural beauty of real wood combined with advances in dimensional stability, weathering protection, fastener performance, and environmental friendliness. The technology behind the Ecolife system significantly reduces cracking, checking and splitting common to ordinary lumber. Visit our channel on YouTube to view the Ecolife Performance Demonstration. 

Ecolife Promotion in 2012! If you build a deck in 2012 using Ecolife as the decking surface, then register that deck at Ecolife.Fish-More.com, our micro-site for this exciting deck-building challenge. Grand Prize is a $15,000 bass boat, and there are monthly prizes too. Visit Ecolife.Fish-More.com for all the details and complete contest rules.


----------



## ArkieCreeker

I recently scored a major amount of aluminum square tube and thought I would post where from, for people who may or may not have thought of it . Stop by any local to you ALUMINUM/CANVAS AWNING COMPANY and ask if they have any scraps to sell. I stopped by one here and got 50 - 60 linear foot of 1" square tube for FREE.


----------



## fishinnut

Might add Bullfrog rivets to the list. Closed end blind rivets to replace bottom rivets easily. bullfrogrivets.com


----------



## DVeasey

For leds, switches, and pretty much anything electrical related, I like Jameco Electronics:

https://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/s...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10001&catalogId=10001

Dale


----------



## radgumbo

Check this site out. Interesting and very informative. Site might seem difficult to navigate at first mainly due to all the information they supply. However, once you figure it out the prices for Epoxy resins, primers etc. can't be touched... definitely worth a LOOK.
https://www.epoxyproducts.com/


----------



## radgumbo

Alternative to Bullfrog rivet kit...from Harbor freight. I bought the rivet gun and 100's of rivets for under $30 (incl. shipping) vs. BF at $149 + shipping. The quality of the products seems excellent. I've spoken with another tin boater who (also) has this gun and he has the same opinion.
https://www.harborfreight.com/heavy-duty-17-1-2-half-inch-hand-riveter-with-collection-bottle-66422.html


----------



## radgumbo

If you decide to frame with aluminum angle, tubing etc.....this is the place to buy. LOWES: 1/8" x 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" x 96" aluminum angle $38 plus your tax & gas. Online metals: $13 plus shipping and I had mine in 2 days!
https://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?pid=978&step=4&showunits=inches&id=62&top_cat=60


----------



## novaman

The next time You're looking for seats, ????ever, take a look at this site. Their surplus, but they're nice OEM seats. Check out the other categories as well.

https://www.budsmotorsports.com/home


----------



## kuli48

Make sure that you check prices for shipping. I ordered a 3 ft alum. hinge for $5. shipping was $13.76 it was ground UPS and they won't tell you the shipping price until they ship.


----------



## mcateercustom

This is great!


----------



## jmcaswell

FYI --- WholeSale Marine has AWESOME PRICES 

https://www.wholesalemarine.com/

Their steering and control cables are 10% cheaper - and thats all I have purchased from them so far. plus they have a 10% coupon code- welcomemarine10 

Also 

great prices on Driftmaster Rod holders way cheaper than everybody else

https://www.bottomdwellerstackle.com/


----------



## jmcaswell

PAINT STRIPPER for TIN BOATS 

Used Dad's Easy Spray® Stain and Varnish Remover from Ace Hardware to remove old paint. The gel is thin and very easy to paint, worked very quick and the old paint litterally scrapped right off. MUCH better thank the Klean Strip KS33 premium. I dont know if it was just the type of paint etc, but this Dads stuff worked much much better and it went from a 8 hr job to a 2 hr job.

Its like $14 a bottle !

https://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4024132


----------



## hookedontronics

For anyone who has a bass tracker like myself (i have an 88), the door handles can become faded or broken. I found them on mcmaster carr

https://www.mcmaster.com/#flush-mount-handles/=kz41zc

Part# 13155A24 @ $1.60 each

direct replacement


----------



## bguy

dons marine salvage in clearwater/largo on 126th has new helm and steering cable kits $50 cheaper than bass pro shops has them on line for. i bought mine kit 14' length for $135.00. 
https://donsmarinesalvageyard.com

its worth the trip if your building a boat or modifing a boat.

"great place"


----------



## bguy

bassboy1 said:


> Aluminum continuous hinges for hatches. 1/2 the price as the brass plated steel (which will start rusting) from Lowes/Home Depot etc. 1/2 price more than covers shipping, especially on the 3 ft. lengths. Excellent service from these guys as well.
> 
> https://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/mepages/pianohinge.php



they have a bunch at https://donsmarinesalvageyard.com/


----------



## BrazosDon

Hopefully this will help some of you guys with cutting aluminum up to 1/4 inch.

I installed aluminum patio covers and carports once upon a time and I used a plywood circular blade from HomeDepot on our table saw and skill saw. It was lubricated with a waxy lubricant that came in a cardboard tube like a grease gun cartridge. We got the lubricant from the Skill service center but any hard ware or lumber yard store should carry the lubricant. It is a bees wax and paraffin base and commonly used when cutting wood. Straight paraffin will work also and is available from most grocery stores.

Before you make the cut in the aluminum you carefully run the lubricant into the teeth of the running blade. Refresh every 30 to 40 inches or as needed.

Here is a link where you can find it:
https://www.nolansupply.com/bysubcategory.asp?category=Fluids+and+Lubes&supercategory=Castrol+Stick+Wax+Lubricant&subcategory=Castrol+Stick+Wax+-+Metal+Working+Lubricant&type=False&specs=False


----------



## BCOWANWHEELS

HERES A GREAT PLACE TO GET YOU 5052 MARINE GRADE ALUMINUM AND OTHER METALS FOR YOUR BUILD UP.


https://www.metalsdepot.com/products/alum2.phtml?page=plate&LimAcc=


----------



## MmmFishing

This is a fantastic list! Thank you all for the posts.


----------



## musicman

@Arial

I used a very similar product for my decks. Aluminum decking is much lighter and a lot stronger than plywood. It has good slip resistance (but is a little hard on bare knees). I thought the cost was reasonable, and it finished out well. I also liked that I could apply camo paint to my decks, as well.

Www.wahoodecks.com


----------



## Tech Sergeant Ken

Came across this website while searching for a jon boat console. They have many jon boat accessories.
https://www.akmccallumco.com/


----------



## kbush

BassBoatSeats.com for carpet & seats. From the website: _DeckMate® bass boat seats have a lifetime warranty on all framework, and a 3 year warranty on boat seat vinyl._ _DeckMate's marine grade bass boat carpet is covered by a 3 year warranty, this includes fading and deterioration._


----------



## DacMan

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=144008#p144008 said:


> MrHitman007 » 08 Jun 2010, 15:34[/url]"]Amazing carpet for the price... purchased the 6' x 20' and wish I got the 8'6" x 25' for my 14.5' build. Goes quick with all of the cuts and what not.
> 
> https://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=650798



I believe I just bought the exact same brand carpet at menards, I got 6'x25' for about 60 bucks. It's on sale right now.


----------



## jhef

decking. best thing i found is called alumalite. theres a local sign company that uses it for signs. its aluminum with plastic in the middle. about a quarter inch thick and super strong. with good bracing it doesnt give a bit and its light. when the sign company replaces the signs they sell the old ones. may have some reality add or something on it but its covered with carpet. best thing is cost 14 bucks for a 4x8 sheet. if your around north alabama , the company i get mine from is shepard sign in madison.


----------



## amk

https://www.pwcmuscle.com where I bought my hydroturf they have 47x86 sheets best prices I could find after searching awhile.


----------



## Triple obsession

I've been buying a lot of fasteners from these guys last couple of years. Great selection of Stainless 
Steel, great quality, any quantity you want & the best prices I've come across yet. 
Fast shipping & it's usually free if you spend $25+

Give them a try, you won't be disappointed. If you place an order, enter "discount15" in the promo box when you checkout for 10% off.

https://www.albanycountyfasteners.com


----------



## deadkitty

V8_TITAN said:


> HOUSE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ranchero50 tipped me off to these cool LED lights for interior lighting:
> https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160497086578&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone used those ? quality ? amount of light they put out ? I want to order like 20 of them but dont want to waste my money.
Click to expand...

I got a pack of 8 of the blue led ones for $10, I've installed 3 so far and they work great. They are wires at both ends so you can chain them for longer stretches. The only thing I'm worries about is if the adhesive on the back will hold up over time. But the light output is extremely useful.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandRiverMan

Sorry I don't have a link to post but I just want to say thanks to everyone here. Some links put me in touch with suppliers minutes from my door.


----------



## fastenere

www.Fastenere.com- https://www.fastenere.com/
FREE SHIPPING no minimum- https://www.fastenere.com/


----------



## jr235

Metal Supermarkets
800 Atlanta South Parkway
Suite 150
Atlanta, Georgia 30349

( Forest Park area) other stores North Atlanta

Phone: (470) 615- 9580
14 pieces @ 96" each of angle aluminium 1 1/2 X 1 1/2 X X 1/8 ($16.95 per 96 inches (8 feet)
Ordered late evening and ready next morning


----------



## BayouBlackBass

Any idea where I can purchase a port side console? I want to install one on my Alumacraft to give the wife some protection from the wind on those cold mornings runnin' across the lake.


----------



## 450clown

Has anybody found a decent price on rivets? I checked into mcmaster Carr but they were a bit high. Looking for 1 inch long 316 shank wide head and also in narrow head.
Haha about 250 count on each 

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## asaclass6

450clown said:


> Has anybody found a decent price on rivets? I checked into mcmaster Carr but they were a bit high. Looking for 1 inch long 316 shank wide head and also in narrow head.
> Haha about 250 count on each
> 
> Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk



I ordered my closed end rivets through Grainger- very affordable for the type and count you are looking to get.

I also ordered my aluminum hinges through Grainger.com


----------



## Bob La Londe

I noticed Fastenal was listed for stainless. They have some that's for sure, but since they went no cash allowed and accounts only I haven't been in there. I do check their website for things from time to time, but anything i need right now is never in my local store. I found atleast over the counter Copper State Bolt has a better selection of stainless, lower price, will take walk-in cash customers (maybe not during covid), and will sell smaller quantities. They are not nation wide to my knowledge. Just a western states chain , but they are expanding. Their prices are good enough on the small stuff I usually just buy 100ct box even if I just need a hand full. https://www.copperstate.com/

McMaster was already mentioned, but they are a great source for stainless as well. Huge inventory and selection. Better selection even than Copper State. They tend to be a little more than Copperstate, but always less (when I check) than Fastenal. McMaster has a reputation for being expensive in the industry, but when I actually check on many things they are quite competitive, and they ship very fast. 

MSC is am industrial supplier who also has some stainless. Sadly they are geared towards commercial customers. Their catalog price and web price is usually on the high side for everything. I didn't do business with them for years because of it. When they bought Enco and proudly announced I was now one of their customers I wasn't to happy. I told them so. That I would not buy from them at catalog prices or their published web prices. They told me to logon and check my business prices since my Enco business account was now in their system. They are pretty competitive, but unless you setup an account and logon to their website you will never see those prices. They do run discounts and shipping code specials almost everyday, but my business price is usually lower. Don't know how that would reflect with a new customer. 

I get most of my rivets from Bolt Depot or McMaster. Stainless or aluminum.


----------



## Bob La Londe

Aluminum sheet: I think often people buy aluminum sheets from their local metal vendor at local metal vendor prices (fairly high usually) due to its size and trucking costs. It might be worth checking to see if there is a bigger aluminum vendor that does deliveries in your city or town. They might not be willing to stop a truck at your house, but if you have a farm/shop/store or friend with same. you might be able to have it delivered for less than some local vendors. 

I found this in Coast Aluminum. They have a distribution center about 180 miles away from my shop, but they come through my town twice a month with their own truck. They charge $10 surcharge and $50 truck stop charge, but they deliver to my driveway and their price if I am buying more than a few pieces is A LOT cheaper than either of the local vendors I buy fill in stock from. I have a tractor with bucket forks so I can unload. I don't know if they would facilitate somebody who has to hand unload or not. I have told my friends who are small manufacturers or fabricators they can tack their orders on with mine and split the truck charge if they can wait until my next order. 

Now I do buy little bit of aluminum flat bar for my business (sometimes enough they waive the truck charge) so I am sure that reflects in my pricing, but I could resell (if I wanted that headache) for less than either of my local vendors even after the delivery charge. They even beat most of my remote vendors and with them all charging regular truck freight if I can wait until the next regular truck it makes Coast a slam dunk. The big negative for me is I can't just price check and place an order online. I have to put together a list of stock, and do a quote request every time. 

I'm not saying you should check Coast per say, but that for more than a couple pieces a vendor like them might be worth checking. (Not Alro, they don't get decent until you are ordering tons of material.) Maybe if you have a friend who owns or manages a fabrication or welding shop ask them if they have aluminum delivered from somebody like Coast or if they just buy it from a local vendor. If they have it delivered ask them if you can tack your order on with theirs. Of course you will have to wait until they are placing an order, so don't walk in and tell them you want it tomorrow if you are asking them to help you out. 

Also, not all local vendors are the same. I just have two here and they don't feel any need to be competitive. In another market your local vendor might have decent prices. If you want to compare pricing an online resource you can use to check is Midwest Steel & Supply. They have on-line publicly available pricing and they are competitive. If your local vendor is only a little more expensive and you just need one sheet then your local vendor is probably pretty decently priced on that product. Just buy it from them.


----------



## DaleH

*RIVETS:*
Jay-Cee Rivets online, buy a little or buy in bulk!
https://www.rivetsonline.com/?gclid=CjwKCAiAudD_BRBXEiwAudakXyxt3Jjt_9H3VXODRQbrJSlLWJ_lDVj6xFFWzrODjOV1jYCyG1y2EBoCTS4QAvD_BwE




....

*EPOXY:*
Basic 'water-proofing' epoxy for new wood transoms
www.raka.com or

Their $18 'starter' kit is a *BEST BUY*! Contains 12-ounces of standard marine epoxy Resin 127, with fast 610 and slow 606 hardeners, a small sample of silica, micro-bubbles 'filler' and a sample of standard 6-ounce fiberglass.
http://store.raka.com/epoxysamplekit.aspx
....


....

*FLEXIBLE EPOXY:*
For permanently sealing rivets, instead of using GluVit or other. This is a *BEST BUY* too, at $22 for their 2-part kit!
https://www.westsystem.com/specialty-epoxies/gflex-650-toughened-epoxy/
....


----------

